
Staging, Manipulation and Truth in Photography - nkurz
http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/16/staging-manipulation-ethics-photos
======
jlarocco
The title should really use "Photojournalism" instead of "Photography," IMO.
Outside of photojournalism, staging and manipulation are a large part of
photography.

